

Porsche's firt car was an electric carriage - bnzelener
http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/29/porsche-recovers-founders-electric-car/

======
greenyoda
Previously discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7141446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7141446)

